# Franco crescimento de visitas ao portal do IM



## Lousano (4 Fev 2010 às 22:30)

> No ano de 2009, o Portal do IM apresentou um total anual de 13.203.432 visitantes, o que se traduz numa média diária de 106.940 visitantes únicos e num crescimento de cerca de 40% face a 2008.
> 
> Em termos mensais, Dezembro foi o mês que apresentou maior actividade nos acessos, com um total de 1.294.886 visitantes únicos. Neste mês, o dia 17 (dia do sismo registado a cerca de 100 km Oeste-Sudoeste do Cabo de S. Vicente) foi aquele que registou o maior número de visitantes únicos, com 215.845, o maior número de páginas vistas, 2.199.939 e o maior número de hits, 19.399.991.
> 
> ...









Fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/



Um sinal de maior interesse do público em geral pelo trabalho desenvolvido pelo INM e talvez uma maior confiança.


----------

